# MIB 2021-2022 Maps - Download Leak



## pcbbc

Not yet officially published on the main VW page...
But here for your pleasure are advanced links for the latest 2021-2022 MIB2 maps.

*EU*







Download Link

*ROW*







Download Link
Edit 26/05: Looks like VW have resolved the CDN issues. Download now working successfully.

_The VW website aborts the RoW download after about 8MB. My guess is this is due to some kind of synchronisation error in Azure CDN. Note the mention of 8MB chunking. You can use the attached Windows app to force the download to complete. It uses byte-range file requests to ensure the entire file is downloaded.
View attachment MapDownloader.zip
_Special thanks to Mokorx who successfully tested installing the RoW update for me.

Enjoy!


----------



## Tebor123

Many thanks for this. Downloading now!


----------



## pcbbc

Tebor123 said:


> Many thanks for this. Downloading now!


NP

LOL It's amazing what you can find on the internet, init?

Downloaded and successfully installed on the car here already.


----------



## Mokorx

ROW link starts download but stop after <10 MB.


----------



## pcbbc

Mokorx said:


> ROW link starts download but stop after <10 MB.


You are correct. Sorry about that - I can only assume a partial upload at VW end. I have removed the link for now.

I will check to see if they resolve it in the coming days as they prepare for the official release.

I did fully download and install the 25.8GB EU update, so can confirm that link is valid.


----------



## Tebor123

Installed the EU update today with no problems. Thanks again pcbbc


----------



## Graculus

EU maps successfully updated today.

Thanks once more to pcbbc for the link.


----------



## Mokorx

ROW successfully download and installed with app on Window 10. Note that cannot download with window 7.

Thanks pcbbc for sharing and helping with download problem.


----------



## pcbbc

Thanks for testing the RoW download Mokorx. Glad to have helped.
And sorry again about the Win7 issues.


----------



## bainsyboy

Hi. Does this work on all the tt's in the same way I used to download off of Audi site or do I have to tweak something else. Car is on a 16 plate but 17 model


----------



## pcbbc

bainsyboy said:


> Hi. Does this work on all the tt's in the same way I used to download off of Audi site or do I have to tweak something else. Car is on a 16 plate but 17 model


It works in the exact same way as your official download from your MyAudi account. Except that you can still access and download the update if your 3 years of maps updates via MyAudi have officially expired. Audi only allow you to download the last official update that will install on your car.

However if your updates have expired the download will be useless to you *unless* you've also had your car's licence key file modified to extend your licence period.

A 2017 model's 3 years of updates will already have expired, unless of course you paid to have them extended.


----------



## bainsyboy

Cheers for that. I've paid for the traffic updates but refuse to pay for the map updates as mate put android auto on to the car so will just use my phone in the future


----------



## kevin#34

downloaded the file yesterday and installed it today, everything worked fine, thanks again!


----------



## 2016TTS

Hi fellow TT owners,

I realise I am new to this forum and about a month and a half late on this thread, but I have been reading the posts and its very useful information indeed! Shout out to pcbbc for providing us the map links and guide on how to do it.

I would be very grateful if I could get some guidance please!

I got a 2016 TTS coupe and it has the satnav and original maps installed, so obviously I am looking to update the maps if I can...
I visited the myaudi website but it says there are no map updates currently available. I tried it via Chrome and Microsoft Edge but I got the same result. The internet explorer version of the myaudi page wouldn't even load!
Then I found this thread and pcbbc's guide on downloading the VW Golf maps and installing them on the TT.

I will check if my map licence is expired but I need some help as its the first time I do this. How do I check if the map licence is expired or not in my car? (I am pretty sure that my car has 2016 maps installed but I will double check)

So far I have downloaded the VW Golf EU maps from 2015 onwards (P189_N60S5MIBH3_EU_NT), I unzipped it and stored it on a SD card, so the top directory is named: "P189_N60S5MIBH3_EU_NT" and once you open it you have the "MIB1, MIB2 and the file metainfo2.txt" inside it. I guess the file layout is correct and ready to be installed in the car once I plug it in the MMI? Or should the SD card open directly at the MIB1, MIB2 and the metainfo2.txt files instead?

I am currently in the process of downloading the 2021-2022 EU maps (P192_N60S5MIBH3_EU_NT) from the link on this thread by pcbbc, and I will follow the same procedure as before to get it unzipped and transferred on an SD card ready to be installed in the car.

Question is, before I risk messing up my satnav, which version can I install? 
-The 2015 onwards? Or the 2021/2022?

Can we really install the VW maps into the Audi?

What happends if my maps licence has expired? How can I install the 2021/2022 maps?

Thank you all in advance for your help and advice!


----------



## 2016TTS

pcbbc said:


> Not yet officially published on the main VW page...
> But here for your pleasure are advanced links for the latest 2021-2022 MIB2 maps.
> 
> *EU*
> View attachment 2
> Download Link
> 
> *ROW*
> View attachment 1
> Download Link
> Edit 26/05: Looks like VW have resolved the CDN issues. Download now working successfully.
> 
> _The VW website aborts the RoW download after about 8MB. My guess is this is due to some kind of synchronisation error in Azure CDN. Note the mention of 8MB chunking. You can use the attached Windows app to force the download to complete. It uses byte-range file requests to ensure the entire file is downloaded.
> _Special thanks to Mokorx who successfully tested installing the RoW update for me.
> 
> Enjoy!


Hi pcbbc,

I realise I am new to this forum and about a month and a half late on this thread, but I have been reading the posts and its very useful information indeed! Thank you for providing us the map links and guide on how to do it.

I would be very grateful if I could get some guidance please!

I got a 2016 TTS coupe and it has the satnav and original maps installed, so obviously I am looking to update the maps if I can...
I visited the myaudi website but it says there are no map updates currently available. I tried it via Chrome and Microsoft Edge but I got the same result. The internet explorer version of the myaudi page wouldn't even load!
Then I found this thread and your guide on downloading the VW Golf maps and installing them on the TT.

I will check if my map licence is expired but I need some help as its the first time I do this. How do I check if the map licence is expired or not in my car? (I am pretty sure that my car has 2016 maps installed but I will double check)

So far I have downloaded the VW Golf EU maps from 2015 onwards (P189_N60S5MIBH3_EU_NT), I unzipped it and stored it on a SD card, so the top directory is named: "P189_N60S5MIBH3_EU_NT" and once you open it you have the "MIB1, MIB2 and the file metainfo2.txt" inside it. I guess the file layout is correct and ready to be installed in the car once I plug it in the MMI? Or should the SD card open directly at the MIB1, MIB2 and the metainfo2.txt files instead?

I am currently in the process of downloading the 2021-2022 EU maps (P192_N60S5MIBH3_EU_NT) from the link on this thread posted by you, and I will follow the same procedure as before to get it unzipped and transferred on an SD card ready to be installed in the car.

Question is, before I risk messing up my satnav, which version can I install?
-The 2015 onwards? Or the 2021/2022?

Can we really install the VW maps into the Audi?

What happens if my maps licence has expired? How can I install the 2021/2022 maps?

Thank you in advance for your help and advice!


----------



## chelspeed

Seen this update? https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... 3b3d2bf74d

The new maps are not yet on MyAudi. Seems VW are quicker off the mark. I hope to see them on there any time now.

As your car is older than 3 years your free updates will have run out. Several people on here can extend your licence for a small consideration. Page 21 of this thread explains what you need to do but it's all goobledeegook to me https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &start=300


----------



## pcbbc

2016TTS said:


> Question is, before I risk messing up my satnav, which version can I install?
> -The 2015 onwards? Or the 2021/2022?


The 2015/2017 onwards just refers to the VW Golf models to which this update is applicable. This update is good for MK3 TT 2014 onwards as well, and will contain the exact same files and map data as the official Audi download. It's just that Audi filter who can see their downloads (only if you are still within your licence period) whereas VW do not (as VW users get free lifetime updates - go figure).

So you can just install the 2021/2022 update. In fact it is officially available now from the VW downloads page.

There is very little (next to none) risk with installing an update. Either the nav will accept it, or it will not e.g. wrong update, or out of licence period. If it fails your current old maps will continue working.



> Can we really install the VW maps into the Audi?


Yes. Many, many users on here done this.



> What happens if my maps licence has expired? How can I install the 2021/2022 maps?


The MIB unit will refuse to instal the update.

Pay to have your licence period extended via Audi, a 3rd party, or follow the directions on the firmware update thread (pages 20 and 21).


----------



## pcbbc

chelspeed said:


> The new maps are not yet on MyAudi. Seems VW are quicker off the mark. I hope to see them on there any time now.


Not that quick since it took them the best part of 2 months to get their customer facing website updated to include the downloadlink, despite uploading the file to their CDN servers at the start of May.

But yes, quicker than MyAudi&#8230;. Usually by a long shot.


----------



## andrianna

pcbbc said:


> It's just that Audi filter who can see their downloads (only if you are still within your licence period) whereas VW do not (as VW users get free lifetime updates - go figure).


What!!? VW gets free lifetime update while Audi pays for it!?
How are we ok with this!!?
How long is this happening ? (the free VW update thing)


----------



## andrianna

Question,
Can Audi service find out that you "unlocked" your MMI and are using VW maps for free, during the cars stay at their service centre?


----------



## kevin#34

technically speaking is surely possible, but in practical terms very improbable, I guess


----------



## andrianna

kevin#34 said:


> technically speaking is surely possible, but in practical terms very improbable, I guess


Im asking because I meet 2 different people who can do this.

Not planning on going to Audi for anything simple anymore. But if I go to Audi for something major. I don't know whether I should delete the modification beforehand or not.
Idk how deep they go in to the diagnostics and how easily the mod shows.


----------



## pcbbc

andrianna said:


> Not planning on going to Audi for anything simple anymore. But if I go to Audi for something major. I don't know whether I should delete the modification beforehand or not.
> Idk how deep they go in to the diagnostics and how easily the mod shows.


My car has been back to the Audi dealer in the UK after being "modified", and they didn't say or do anything.

Of course they *could*, but remember that Audi garages are franchise dealerships. It's really not in their interest to mightily piss off a paying customer.

I would imagine the situation is much the same as having your car mapped. Your still covered by the manufactures warranty, except for the modified systems. So if you extend your maps and tried to claim for warranty work on the MIB unit, it's then you might run into trouble. Otherwise they probably won't even notice, or at worst will just ignore it, and you will be fine.

Also any professional retrofitter/upgraded should be providing a warranty on their own work, so you'd take the system back to them if there's a problem.


----------



## andrianna

Pcbbc,
That's a relief.
Not planning on doing any electrical repairs with them. But I am pondering on the idea to repair my super sport seat frame.

So it's good to hear that this will not be an issue.

The garages that do this map activation are of good reputation and are specialized in VW family group.


----------



## 237tonybates

When my tt goes to audi for a service I tell them that I don't want updates in any modules and make sure it is written on the work sheet . I have done retrofits codings and adaptions in every module on my car . I had a mate who took is s5 to derby audi for a service they did routine software updates and came back with the retrofitted cruise not working . They wouldn't even re code . After a heated discussion the paid for a third party to do it

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## andrianna

That's crazy Tony. I don't have any experience in this subject. As my car is 100% unmodified.
The only thing I will do is the Map unlock thingy. Because I cannot stomach the thought that VW gives the same update free while they see Audi owners as people with too much cash.
Im ok with 250Eur price if its like 3 updates.

I will remember what you told me regarding the "dont touch my MMI" warning on the work sheet.

However from what I experienced Audi wouldn't bother updating peoples MMI (lets not talk about other modules) if it saved their mothers lives. Sadly


----------



## Massymo

[CITAZIONE="pcbbc, post: 9495779, membro: 37367"]
NP

LOL È incredibile quello che puoi trovare su Internet, vero?

Scaricato e installato con successo sull'auto già qui.
[/CITAZIONE]
salve volevo sapere se scaricando le mappe devo anche mettere passuord oppure mettendo la sd card funziona subito


----------



## kevin#34

you need to have an unlocked license, otherwise it won't work
(se non hai la licenza sbloccata, non te la carica. per sbloccarla, devi craccarla, oppure fartelo fare da qualcuno a pagamento, anche da remoto. NB: se scrivi in italiano, ti bannano, qui si usa solo inglese)


----------



## GingerPrince

So I've unlocked my license + checking in the red engineering menu, can see the key there. it says no valid update on the medium. if I try the update via the red engineering menu, it clearly detects the maps are there but nothing is set to install









if I dig deeper










license keys










anyone any ideas?


----------



## Mokorx

Does not need red menu. Just go to

Select: I MENU ii button >Settings> left control button > System maintenance > Update


----------



## GingerPrince

Mokorx said:


> Does not need red menu. Just go to
> 
> Select: I MENU ii button >Settings> left control button > System maintenance > Update


Yeah I know it doesn't need the red menu but normal update says "no valid update on medium". So I'm using the red menu for more info


----------



## Mokorx

You might want to try your map fec code with the last two ending 3F.

023000ee to 0230003F

If this does not work redownload the map file again and use 7zip to unpack on window pc.


----------



## TTpiloti

Mokorx said:


> Does not need red menu. Just go to
> 
> Select: I MENU ii button >Settings> left control button > System maintenance > Update


What media are you using? I recently updated the maps on my unlocked car and it wouldn't recognise the USB drive I tried initially, but then updated quite happily from an SD card with the same download. Might have been my user error, but worth trying an alternative media just to check?


----------



## GingerPrince

Mokorx said:


> You might want to try your map fec code with the last two ending 3F.
> 
> 023000ee to 0230003F
> 
> If this does not work redownload the map file again and use 7zip to unpack on window pc.


what would 3F give me as opposed to lifetime unlock EE ?

It's not the media or the SD card, tried 2 different SD cards, 2 different map downloads. You can see the red engineering menu recognises it as a maps update. I've used one of the SD cards to install MIB and it's fine. 

Only thing I can see wrong is that I have 2300020 in the FEC list before 23000EE so maybe that's doing something odd. I'm not sure how to clear the existing FEC list with MIB though, only to add new codes.


----------



## Erty

FAT32 for the SD card ?


----------



## GingerPrince

Erty said:


> FAT32 for the SD card ?


Yep. Like I say, that's definitely all fine. 

You can see in the first photo that the car has read SD1 -> MIB2 Navigation Database


----------



## GingerPrince

Fixed it. Problem was my sd card was being prepared on my mac which is adding extra rubbish to the card that confused the car. Ran CleanMyDrive2 on the SD card after formatting and copying the update over. Installs fine now.


----------



## kevin#34

2022 map is now on my audi


----------



## JohnH1977

chelspeed said:


> Seen this update? https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... 3b3d2bf74d
> 
> The new maps are not yet on MyAudi. Seems VW are quicker off the mark. I hope to see them on there any time now.
> 
> As your car is older than 3 years your free updates will have run out. Several people on here can extend your licence for a small consideration. Page 21 of this thread explains what you need to do but it's all goobledeegook to me https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &start=300


Can someone help with extending my license and anything else I need to upgrade my maps (currently downloading), very happy to provide suitable recompense.


----------



## kevin#34

try with Ryan, he's very keen&competent








North East VAG Adaptions


North East VAG Adaptions offer OEM Retrofits / Upgrades / Diagnostics at a fraction of the cost of a dealership. We specialise in only VAG vehicles (VW / Audi / Skoda / Seat).



northeastvagadaptions.co.uk


----------



## JohnH1977

kevin#34 said:


> try with Ryan, he's very keen&competent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> North East VAG Adaptions
> 
> 
> North East VAG Adaptions offer OEM Retrofits / Upgrades / Diagnostics at a fraction of the cost of a dealership. We specialise in only VAG vehicles (VW / Audi / Skoda / Seat).
> 
> 
> 
> northeastvagadaptions.co.uk


Awesome, thanks for the steer


----------



## kevin#34

tell him you have been advised by the TT Italian guy he talked to many times trough wapp


----------



## Molinos

GingerPrince said:


> Fixed it. Problem was my sd card was being prepared on my mac which is adding extra rubbish to the card that confused the car. Ran CleanMyDrive2 on the SD card after formatting and copying the update over. Installs fine now.





kevin#34 said:


> 2022 map is now on my audi


I have been trying to install the latest map update from MyAudi 'Europe 2022/2023'
I'm using an iMac, I formatted a SD card to Fat32, downloaded the Zip file and extracted the files.
However, when trying to install I got the message “No valid update data found on the medium”
I contacted Audi Digital Services, they couldn't advise why i had this particular problem, they suggested a couple of different install methods and when they returned the same message “No valid update data found on the medium” they suggested i complete a 'Factory Reset'
Thats when i remembered GingerPrince made a post stating he used CleanMyDrive 2 to remove junk from his SD card, removing unwanted files from the SD was also was mentioned to me in a PM from kevin#34
I had nothing to lose, reformatted my SD card, pasted the extracted files and checked i had no junk files using the CleanMyDrive 2 App.
Hey Presto, The car accepted the SD card and begun the install, approx 40 mins later my car is now updated to 2022/2023 maps.
Thanks guys 😃


----------



## kevin#34

latest update, I think


https://infotainment-cdn.skoda-auto.com/base/maps/HIGH12_P197_EU_202222.zip


----------



## pcbbc

kevin#34 said:


> latest update, I think
> 
> 
> https://infotainment-cdn.skoda-auto.com/base/maps/HIGH12_P197_EU_202222.zip


Well spotted. 

Update:
Downloaded, car updated, all working well.


----------



## Blootak

Hi all,

Thanks for everyone for providing this but has anyone managed to successfully install this on a TTRS? MyAudi says no update available but that might be because I've not managed to connect my account to my car yet? But i've tried unzipping to an SD card 32GB FAT but just says unrecognised? Not sure if it's valid or not or if I've done something wrong. Thanks


----------



## DavidJJ

Blootak said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Thanks for everyone for providing this but has anyone managed to successfully install this on a TTRS? MyAudi says no update available but that might be because I've not managed to connect my account to my car yet? But i've tried unzipping to an SD card 32GB FAT but just says unrecognised? Not sure if it's valid or not or if I've done something wrong. Thanks


Im downloading as I type this will update shortly. . . . . .


----------



## kevin#34

of course!
installed on my TT + 2 others, no problem (otherwise, I wouldn't have linked it here!)




Blootak said:


> Hi all,
> Thanks for everyone for providing this but *has anyone managed to successfully install this on a TTRS?* MyAudi says no update available but that might be because I've not managed to connect my account to my car yet? But i've tried unzipping to an SD card 32GB FAT but just says unrecognised? Not sure if it's valid or not or if I've done something wrong. Thanks


----------



## Blootak

kevin#34 said:


> of course!
> installed on my TT + 2 others, no problem (otherwise, I wouldn't have linked it here!)


Thanks. Not sure where I’m going wrong but I’ll try again tomorrow. Do you just unzip the contents to the root of the sd card?


----------



## kevin#34

did you place all the files+folders directly in the SD, without placing them in another sub-folder?


----------



## DavidJJ

That went well, not. “The update data are not compatible or are outdated”


----------



## Jannerman

Spot on, thanks @kevin#34 that installed fine!

Maybe of help to some others... the download file wouldn't automatically unzip on my MacBook, I used 7zip on a Windows virtual machine to extract to my SD card. Also Macs (and maybe Windows?) have the nasty habit of adding hidden files (e.g. .Spotlight-V100) that cause the validation by the MMI to fail.


----------



## Blootak

kevin#34 said:


> did you place all the files+folders directly in the SD, without placing them in another sub-folder?


placed the Mib1 and Mib2 and metainfo.txt files in the root of the 32GB SD card formatted as FAT32? I thought I read somewhere it was meant to be flashed as exfat is that correct? Thanks


----------



## Blootak

Jannerman said:


> Spot on, thanks @kevin#34 that installed fine!
> 
> Maybe of help to some others... the download file wouldn't automatically unzip on my MacBook, I used 7zip on a Windows virtual machine to extract to my SD card. Also Macs (and maybe Windows?) have the nasty habit of adding hidden files (e.g. .Spotlight-V100) that cause the validation by the MMI to fail.


/
Did you use the most recent link from kevin34? https://infotainment-cdn.skoda-auto.com/base/maps/HIGH12_P197_EU_202222.zip thanks


----------



## Jannerman

^ Yep, that's the one I used ... + my SD card was formatted as ExFAT


----------



## kevin#34

files&folders placement is correct, don't remember now about the format type (maybe it depends on the SD itself? )


Blootak said:


> placed the Mib1 and Mib2 and metainfo.txt files in the root of the 32GB SD card formatted as FAT32? I thought I read somewhere it was meant to be flashed as exfat is that correct? Thanks


----------



## simonwooTTon

Downloaded, extracted to 32Gb SD card and just updated with no issues. Thanks all.


----------



## pcbbc

DavidJJ said:


> That went well, not. “The update data are not compatible or are outdated”


Are you perhaps outside of your 3 years of free map updates?
See the firmware updates thread for details of how to fix that.



Blootak said:


> I thought I read somewhere it was meant to be flashed as exfat is that correct?


Either FAT32 or exfat should both be okay.
FAT32 is the Windows default format for devices of 32GB or less.
exfat is used for anything larger.


----------



## JoeySussex

Are there any differences?


----------



## pcbbc

JoeySussex said:


> Are there any differences?


Of course. Otherwise they wouldn’t have issued an update? 
Let me know a postcode if there is a particular issue you want checking.


----------



## JoeySussex

Is it safe to use though. Viruses etc?


----------



## imgimg69

how to install audi tt mk3 map

my audi tt nevigation still not working


----------



## Blootak

JoeySussex said:


> Is it safe to use though. Viruses etc?


I can’t guarantee it but given its being downloaded from a VW hosted site it’s pretty low risk. Probably just as much chance of getting a virus through the MyAudi portal. I.e if someone’s going to get access to the VW servers to distribute malware they may as well do it on the Audi one also.


----------



## Seain O'Brien

Hi Guys, I've downloaded the update but it shows that nothing needs updating but I'm still on 2015 maps. Am I doing something wrong? Any help or ideas?


----------



## kevin#34

MMI sw update has no relation with navigation maps update. they are different things


----------



## Seain O'Brien

Thanks Kevin. So how can I update the maps?


----------



## kevin#34

the map updates can be downloaded free from the VW website, but at first you need to unlock your map license, otherwise the file won't be accepted...
it can be done autonomously, if you are skilled
take a look at this topic:









Firmware updates


I checked the coding, added the FECs correctly, added the adaptations. Loren87 only did the CarPlay for me. How do you reboot VC and MMI? You need to clear fault in unit 5F and 17 first, then reboot MMI by combination of three buttons.




www.ttforum.co.uk


----------



## pcbbc

Seain O'Brien said:


> Thanks Kevin. So how can I update the maps?


As Kevin says. Step by step links to all the various posts you need on my post here.


----------



## rafamonteiroo

EUROPE 29/11/2021 


https://navigation-maps.volkswagen.com/vw-maps/P195_N60S5MIBH3_EU_NT.7z



WORLD 29/11/2021 


https://navigation-maps.volkswagen.com/vw-maps/P99_N60S5MIBH3_ROW_NT.7z


----------



## pcbbc

These are links to last years update????

the latest update for Europe is here…


https://infotainment-cdn.skoda-auto.com/base/maps/HIGH12_P197_EU_202222.zip


----------



## kevin#34

the november 2021 update is still on the VW site






Default Title


Keep your Volkswagen Navigation System up to date. Find updates for the navigation maps to use with your Volkswagen Discover Pro or Discover Media or use the Update Manager DiscoverCare.




app-connect.volkswagen.com


----------



## pcbbc

Did you pay for the unlock? Or just for the update?
If just the update, then you were ripped off as you can download for free from the VW sites at the links given. 
Call me suspicious, but your registration date and post count (1) leads me to believe you registered just to post a link to your site...


----------



## Micheal Knight

Finally got around to updating my maps. Worked perfectly. Thanks to pcbbc for his link a few posts above and for enabling the car in the first place to accept them 👍


----------



## m4k4r0vbf

Seain O'Brien said:


> Hi Guys, I've downloaded the update but it shows that nothing needs updating but I'm still on 2015 maps. Am I doing something wrong? Any help or ideas?


All cars are entitled to 2,5 years of free map updates, so considering yours is a 2015 that means yours currently can accept up to 2017/2018.
In order to update further, your MMI needs patching after which you can use any maps (maps are free to download from the VW website. Currently 2022/2023 are latest).


----------

